# NV34N[GeForce FX Go5200]



## Miguel Angel (Aug 29, 2019)

Driver for this hardware video in powerpc?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

Only x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 30, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Only x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv.



Would x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa work for PowerPC? On x86, I run into so many nv driver issues that I just stick to vesa on platforms where there is no blob available. The nv driver also seems to offset the image on my screen so that a fair chunk of the bottom right is hidden.


----------

